# Erfahrung mit HP Support



## el barto (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Community,

möchte hier, da ich schon öfters hier im Forum nachfragen bezüglich des Supports von HP gelesen habe, meine Erfahrungen darlegen. 

Beziehe mich hierbei ausschließlich auf meine persönliche Erfahrung, die ich mit meinem HP Notebook HDX16-1060eg gemacht habe und auch noch machen werde. Diese können die Regel oder auch die Ausnahme sein, hoffe damit aber dem Ein oder Anderen helfen zu können. 
Ob das Resümee positiv oder negativ ausfällt ist auch mir noch unklar... aber Zeit bringt Rat. 

Aber genug vom Prolog... kommen wir zur Sache! 

Beginn der Geschichte: Habe mir Ende Januar ein Notebook von HP, das HDX16-1060eg, zugelegt. Ausschlaggebend für die Entscheidung zu diesem Notebook war die guten Leistungsdaten, Bluray-Laufwerk und gute Tests (u.a. auf Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - Designer oder HD-Fan?). 

Gekauft habe ich das Notebook dann bei Mindfactory, da es dort am günstigsten war und es zahlreiche positive Bewertungen sowohl hier im Forum als auch auf mehren Preisvergleichen gab. 

Bestellt wurde am Dienstag den 20.01. Das Paket wurde Mittwoch verschickt und kam am Freitag an, da es niemand entgegen nehmen konnte hielt ich es erst am Samstag in den Händen. 

Notebook ausgepackt, gestartet, Programme installiert und keine Probleme festgestellt. Es dann an das Concept E Magnum PE analog angeschlossen und keine Probleme... wieder abgeschlossen und...  ! Kein Sound mehr aus den integrierten Boxen, die zuvor tadellos funktionierten. Was ist da los? Soundtreiber aktualisiert und dann auch noch das ganze Notebook auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Keine Besserung .

Dem Notebook lag eine Liste mit Telefonnummern auf der ganzen Welt bei, wo einem der Technische Support bei Problemen zu Hilfe stünde. Also nicht gezögert und die deutsche Nr. angerufen (14ct/min ins Festnetz, aber naja da muss man durch ). Nach einer Wartezeit von ca. 5min (halte ich für einen mittelmäßigen Wert) wurde ich verbunden. Die nette Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung lies sich von mir das Problem kurz beschreiben und notierte sich meine Telefonnr. da ein Techniker zurückrufen wolle um sich meiner anzunehmen. 
Einen Tag lang passierte nichts und am Montag rief ich erneut an (ungeduld ) nach etwa gleicher Wartezeit wieder eine nette Dame am Hörer. Diesmal wurde ich direkt mit dem Techniker verbunden (obwohl es schon später als die offizielle Erreichbarkeit der Hotline war)
Dieser war auch sehr kompetent und stellte, nach einiegen Tests die ich am Notebook durchführen sollte, fest, das die Lautsprecher defekt seien. 

Er bot mir dann auch sofort eine Reklamation mit Reperatur seitens HP an. Ich lehnte erst einmal ab, da ich vorher noch bei Mindfactory klären wollte, ob ein Umtausch des Geräte nicht möglich sei. 
Der darauffolgende Anruf bei Mindfactory gab mir folgende Informationen: 

- Umtausch nicht möglich, da Gerät nicht mehr im Sortiment
- Geld zurück möglich, aber unter Vorbehalt einer Prüfung auf Gebrauchsspuren, mit entsprechendem Abzügen, falls vorhanden. 
- Reperatur seitens Mindfactors, wobei die es auch nur zu HP weiterleiten (Dauer laut Mindfactory 4-6 Wochen )

und natürlich 
- Reperatur seitens HP incl. Abholung bei mir zu Hause von UPS. (Dauer max. 14 Werktag laut HP-Techniker )

ich entschied mich für letzteres, das schien am schnellsten zu gehen, das Geld zurück von Mindfactory wäre nur stressig geworden und das HDX16 wollte ich eh behalten! 

Zwei Tage später stand ein Paket von UPS vor der Tür. Das Paket war extra für Notebooks gemacht und ermöglicht eine sichere und einfache Verpackung für das Notebook. Dies sollte auch ohne OVP und jegliches Zubehör (auch kein Akku) verschickt werden. 

Am nächsten Tag kam UPS erneut und nahm das Paket mit. Sehr unkompliziert muss ich loben . 

Das war am 30.01.09. das Notebook ist noch nicht zurück, aber auch gerade mal 6 Werktage weg. Also alles noch im Rahmen. 

so das war es erstmal seitens der Reklamation... 


Eine weitere, wenn auch kurze Erfahrung will ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Es geht um den korrekten Anschluss eine 5.1 Soundsystems an das Notebook. 
Genaueres dazu lest ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...derstation-oder-alternative-5.html#post556996

Die Mail mit der Frage habe ich am 05.02.09 abgeschickt und die Antwort kam heute am 09.02.09. Nicht sonderlich schnell, aber es lag ja auch ein Wochenende dazuwischen. Also auch das geht noch in Ordnung!


Mein Zwischenfazit ist daher recht positiv. 
Zwar ist der Telefonsupport aufgrund etwas längere, aber noch akzeptabler, Wartezeiten nicht durchweg Positiv, aber die Mitarbeiter dort sind kompetent und freundlich. Ähnlich freundlich und kompetent, aber schneller kenne ich es bisher nur von Teufel. 
Der Tel. Kontakt bei Mindfactory war hingehen recht unfreundlich und auch die Wartezeiten überschreiten die von HP, trotz ähnlicher Uhrzeit um eine ganze Ecke. 
Die Reklamation an sich hat tadellos und auch sehr Kundenfreundlich geklappt. Ein Anruf und am übernächsten Tag wird das Gerät von UPS abgeholt .

Weitere Entwicklungen folgen und ich werde auch Berichten.

Anregungen und Kritik sind ausdrücklich erwünscht!

mfg el barto


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Das war am 30.01.09. das Notebook ist noch nicht zurück, aber auch gerade mal 6 Werktage weg. Also alles noch im Rahmen.
> 
> so das war es erstmal seitens der Reklamation...


 na,dann mal abwarten wie lange es dauert... die 14 tage laut HP waren im zweifel auch eher ne optimistische schätzung  speziell bei den "billigen" pavillion-NBooks soll HP extrem schlecht geworden sein, bei den anderen aber o.k




> Mein Zwischenfazit ist daher recht positiv.
> Zwar ist der Telefonsupport aufgrund etwas längere, aber noch akzeptabler, Wartezeiten nicht durchweg Positiv, aber die Mitarbeiter dort sind kompetent und freundlich. Ähnlich freundlich und kompetent, aber schneller kenne ich es bisher nur von Teufel.


 das heißt ja noch nix. mein sony handy zieht den akku innerhalb von 24h leer. der akku is aber o.k (ein kumpel testete den in seinem handy und ich den von meinem kumpel in meinem). hatte dann amazon per mail kontaktiert, die vertanden aber den fehler zuerst nicht ud boten mit nen neuen akku an, also rief ich sony an. da war der tel-support auch supernett, verständnisvoll, kompetent - und schon einen tag nach dem anruf wurde mein handy kostenlos abgeholt. nur: nach 3 wochen kam es wieder zurück - und der fehler war NICHT behoben... hab mich dann erneut an amazon gewandt, die waren auch sehr nett und haben es nun kapiert   jetzt isses wiederum seit fast 2 wochen bei amazon in deren angeschlossener werkstatt. deren email-support war insgesamt sehr nett und fix (anwort am gleichen tag).


----------



## Kadauz (9. Februar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> na,dann mal abwarten wie lange es dauert... die 14 tage laut HP waren im zweifel auch eher ne optimistische schätzung  speziell bei den "billigen" pavillion-NBooks soll HP extrem schlecht geworden sein, bei den anderen aber o.k



Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte mal nen HP/Compaq Business Notebook. Trotz Pickup&Return haben die sogar nen Techniker zur Reperatur vorbeigeschickt, ohne zu Murren. Und nen neuen Akku hab ich nach nem Jahr auch noch bekommen.
Ich hab aber mal in der ct gelesen, dass HP sehr großen Unterschied zwischen Consumer (pavillion) und Business Geräten macht.


----------



## el barto (9. Februar 2009)

Das klingt ja mal nicht so gut... ich hoffe mal das Beste 

Aber mein Fazit ist ja auch noch vorläufig...das kann sich ganz schnell ändern, vor allem wenn die für die Reperatur ewig brauchen. 

Asus hat für mein Mainboard 2 Monate gebraucht 

mfg el barto


----------



## el barto (21. Februar 2009)

So dann gibt es hier mal ein (unerfreuliches Update) 

Der Laptop ist nun, früher als erwartet aus der Reklamation zurück. 
Zurück kam das Packet erneut mit UPS in einer extra Laptop-Box. Sowiet so gut.

Auch ist das Gerät auch sonst nicht beschädigt oder weißt Kratzer ect. auf. Auch gut, aber auch zu erwarten.

Doch der erste Test war schon gleich merkwürdig. Die Lautsprecher gingen nicht sofort, sondern erst nach dem Anspielen mehrer Musiktitel. Danach allerdings ohne Probleme. Die Lautsprecher, die HP ja getauscht hatte liefen also.
Bis zum nächsten Neustart. Hatte anfangs, wie zuvor keinen Ton, aber es kam auch noch minutenlangen Anspielen von Musik nichts aus den Boxen. 
Nach erneutem Neustart kam irgendwann wieder etwas. Aber auch das war nur temporär. Mitten im Lied --> Ton weg 
Dieser Zustand setzt sich nunmehr über viele Neustarts und eine Zeit von ca. 12st hinweg. 

Erkennbar war dabei immer folgendes: Ist der Ton weg wird im Audiocenter angezeigt das ein Kopfhörer eingesteckt ist, obwohl nichts am NB angeschlossen ist. Kommt Ton erkennt er das kein externes Gerät angesteckt ist. 
Letzteres erkannte allerdings nur zwei mal und dann nicht mehr. 

Ich gehe somit davon aus, das die heilen Lautsprecher getauscht worden sind, aber das eigentliche Problem nicht behoben wurde. 

Warum HP nicht die reparierten Geräte ausführlich testet, bleibt offen.

Folge daraus: Anruf bei HP, großes Bedauern, Abholung des Gerätes nächste Woche und erneute Reperatur über ca. zwei Wochen 

Guter Service sieht anders aus.

mfg el barto


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2009)

das bestätigt leider vieles, was man gehört hat...


----------



## Driver76 (21. Februar 2009)

so etwas ist eine unerfreuliche nachricht...


----------



## riedochs (22. Februar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Warum HP nicht die reparierten Geräte ausführlich testet, bleibt offen.



Ganz ehrlich, das ist das Problem von dem inzwischen kaputten Notebook Markt. Die Geraete muessen immer mehr koennen, sollen aber preislich immer weiter fallen. Die Hersteller haben bei den Consumergeraeten kaum noch Spielraum und ein ausfuehrlicher Test ist wahrscheinlich teurer als das Geraet 2x hin und her zu schicken.


----------



## Driver76 (22. Februar 2009)

Stell dir mal vor das es bei jeden so gemacht würde dann würde +1woche test noch draufgezählt und sie wollen den kunden so kurz warten lassen wie möglich.


----------



## el barto (22. Februar 2009)

Ob ein Test eine Woche dauert ist fraglich, ich habe das Problem nach 10min feststellen können 

Mit Test meine ich eigentlich auch nur einmal anschalten und schauen ob es geht... allein das hätte gereicht um festzustellen das es nicht läuft.

Aber das aufgrund der Preislage dies nicht mehr möglich ist ist wirklich sehr bedauerlich aber eigentlich auch keine Entschuldigung für solche Schludrigkeiten.

mfg el barto


----------



## Driver76 (22. Februar 2009)

Naja du hast gesagt ausfürhlich und ausserdem können die ja nicht alle notebooks gleicheitig checken der aufwand wäre viel zu gross


----------



## riedochs (22. Februar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Aber das aufgrund der Preislage dies nicht mehr möglich ist ist wirklich sehr bedauerlich aber eigentlich auch keine Entschuldigung für solche Schludrigkeiten.
> 
> mfg el barto



Ist es meiner Ansicht nach schon. Der Kunde möchte so wenig wie möglich zahlen.

Ich kaufe/empfehle nur noch Business Geräte. DIe Kosten ein Stück mehr, dafür ist der Service meist besser, bzw man bekommt meist für wenig Geld gute Serviceverträge mit Vor-Ort Service.

Allerdings würde ich heute auch keine 3000€ mehr ausgeben wie vor 4 Jahren, wobei das Gerät immer noch täglich seinen Dienst tut.


----------



## el barto (11. April 2009)

Möchte mal weiter berichten.

Der HP-"Service" scheint von Woche zu Woche schlechter zu werden! 
Habe, nachdem das Notebook etwa 4 Wochen weg war und keine Meldung von HP kam, wieder die Supportnr. gewählt und nachgefragt wie denn der Status sei. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, das NB befände sich weiterhin in Reparatur, man habe allerdings versucht mich telefonisch zu erreichen. 

Habe das erst einmal so hingenommen, obwohl das Gespräch letztendlich nichts konkretes erbracht hatte. weder eine ungefähre Auskunft, wann das NB repariert sei, noch welcher Fehler festgestellt wurde. 

Nach exakt einer Woche rief mich HP anscheinend auf dem Handy, allerdings ließen sie nur einmal klingeln und die Nr. war unterdrückt. 
Ähnliches wieder eine Woche später. Erneuter Anruf, den ich aber zufällig sofort entgegenehmen konnte und... ich melde mich mit meinem Namen... aufgelegt. Und das nach nur einmal klingeln. >Beides mal zeigte mir, dass beide Anrufe lediglich dazu dienen im PC notieren zu könne, man habe sich um den Kunden bemüht, dieser war aber nicht da. Auf gut Deutsch nenne ich das einfach mal Verarsche am Kunden. 

darauf Stinksauer sofort die Hotline gewählt (was mich ja wieder Geld kostet) wo einerseits keine Einsicht gezeigt wurde, dass man dem Kunden noch nicht einmal Zeit lässt ans Telefon zu gehen und wenn er es doch schafft, einfach auflegt. 
Andererseits wieder keine Auskunft über den Status der Reparartur, nur das Teile bestellt seien und man nicht wisse wie lange das noch dauern könne. 

Der letzte Anruf erfolgte übrigends wieder eine Woche später, wobei auch diesmal nur einmal angeklingelt wurde. 

Habe darauf an HP schriftlich auf dem Postwege Beschwerde eingereicht, welche allerdings nach über einer Woche immer noch unbeantwortet ist. Aber das mag meinetwegen noch sein, da ein Brief nie so schnell beantwortet werden kann wie bsw. eine Mail. 

Habe somit mein Notebook, welches ich seit Kauf faktisch nicht nutzen konnte, seit über 2 Monaten in Reparatur. Der so genannte "Support" ist schlicht eine Frechheit und grenzt an Verarsche am Kunden. 

Bin gespannt wie sich das weiter entwickelt und mache mir aber auch schon Gedanken wie man weiter vorgehen kann um eine Lösung zu erzwingen. 

Deshalb meine Frage: inwiefern muss man ein solches Verhalten tolerieren und ab wann kann man rechliche Schritte in Anspruch nehmen?

mfg el barto


----------



## poiu (11. April 2009)

danke für die Info , du bestätigst somit auch denn Test der c´t !

ein bekannter hatte das kürzlich bei Toshiba HD3650 Graka dauernd defekt 2d/3D und der Service schickt das teil dann unrepariet zurück !
Aber man muss sagen das die Vertragsverkstatt von Toshiba,  nur Mist ist , Toshiba selbst hat dann nach 3 Monaten das Geld erstattet oder so ähnlich.


man oh man was mach ich nur wenn mein IBM Thinkpad den geist aufgibt !? 

der einzige Hersteller von dem ich weder bei bekannten noch bei der c´t schlechtes gehört habe ist Samsung oder kann jemand was anders berichten !


----------



## Pokerclock (11. April 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie sich das weiter entwickelt und mache mir aber auch schon Gedanken wie man weiter vorgehen kann um eine Lösung zu erzwingen.
> 
> Deshalb meine Frage: inwiefern muss man ein solches Verhalten tolerieren und ab wann kann man rechliche Schritte in Anspruch nehmen?
> 
> mfg el barto



Erstmal sorry für dich, dass du so schlechte Erfahrungen mit HP machen musstest. Bestätigt aber meine Vermutung, dass bei HP zwei Service Arten existieren. Einen für Consumer und einen für Business. Ich hatte bis jetzt nur mit dem Business-Service zu tun (beruflich und privat mit einem 6910p).

Das Problem hier ist die Garantie. Eine Garantie ist eine freiwillige zusätzliche Leistung von Hersteller und/oder Händler, die über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung hinaus geht. Der bessere Weg wäre über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung beim Händler gewesen. So hättest du Nacherfüllung fordern können und gleich ein neues Gerät bekommen oder eine Frist setzen und wäre diese erfolglos abgelaufen vom Vertrag zurücktreten können. 

Aber bei der Garantie ist das sehr viel schwieriger. Zunächst einmal solltest du die Garantieerklärung lesen und dort schauen, ob Fristen bis wann HP leisten muss drin stehen. Hast du keine Erklärung mehr, kannst du sie bei HP anfordern und diese MÜSSEN dir eine in Textform (also z.B. per Email) zusenden (§477 II BGB). Am besten hier mal posten, weil auf der Website von HP habe ich auf die Schnelle nix gefunden.

Steht dort keine Frist wird es kompliziert. 

Was aber möglich wäre ist ein Umweg. Du hast das Gerät im Januar gekauft hast also noch Gewährleistung drauf. Es ist also noch nicht zu spät den Weg über den Händler zugehen. 

Schreib HP an, dass du das Notebook wieder haben willst (nicht repariert). Setze ihnen eine Frist, bis wann du es haben willst. Du hast als Eigentümer einen Herausgabeanspruch gemäß §985 BGB. Ist also kein Problem, da HP auch kein Recht zum Besitz hast (kann aber sein, dass sie wegen dem Garantieauftrag meinen ein Recht zu haben). 

Dann kontaktierst du den Händler und setzt eine Frist (ca. zwei Wochen) zur Nacherfüllung wegen Sachmangel am Notebook. Der Händler wird also in die Pflicht genommen eine Nacherfüllung zu tätigen und lass dir nix sagen, dass das Gerät erst repariert werden müsse oder zum Hersteller geschickt werden müsse. Du hast ein Wahlrecht und der Händler muss das akzeptieren (§§437, 439 BGB). Lässt er die Frist verstreichen, kannst du vom Vertrag zurücktreten und hast zumindest dein Geld
wieder. 

Vorausgesetzt der Händler spielt auch mit. Mindfactory ist da so ein Fall die es sehr genau nehmen.

Ich übernehme natürlich keine Verantwortung, dass das auch so reibungslos funktioniert, wie ich es geschrieben habe.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2009)

gute Tipps vom Mod 

ich würde auch nicht bei Mindfactory anrufen sondern das Forum dort nutzen , geht zügig und kostenlos ! 

bis du über die Hotline jemand erreichst der weiß worum es geht dauert es und kostet dich auch Geld & Zeit.

ich hab gute erfahrungen mit dem Forum dort gemacht!


----------



## Pokerclock (11. April 2009)

Die Reklamation von Sachmängeln sollte man immer über persönlichen Kontakt machen und dazu sämtliche relevanten Daten vom Gegenüber notieren. Ein Forum ist nicht der richtige Platz dafür, spätestens wenn es Probleme bei der Reklamation gibt.


----------



## el barto (11. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe!

Das klingt alles sehr gut und ich werde das auf diesem weg versuchen.

Habe bereits eine Mail bzgl. der Garantieerklärung zu HP geschickt und werde diese hier posten.

Hätte aber noch zwei Fragen dazu:

1. 


> Schreib HP an, dass du das Notebook wieder haben willst (nicht repariert). Setze ihnen eine Frist, bis wann du es haben willst. Du hast als Eigentümer einen Herausgabeanspruch gemäß §985 BGB. Ist also kein Problem, da HP auch kein Recht zum Besitz hast (kann aber sein, dass sie wegen dem Garantieauftrag meinen ein Recht zu haben).


Wie lang muss diese Frist sein?

2. 


> Vorausgesetzt der Händler spielt auch mit. Mindfactory ist da so ein Fall die es sehr genau nehmen.


Inwiefern muss der Händler mitspielen? So wie du das beschreiben hast läuft das doch über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung (von 2 Jahren!?), an welche er sich zu halten hat. Oder sehe ich das falsch? 

mfg el barto


----------



## poiu (11. April 2009)

@Pokerclock 

das Forum dort ist direkt von Mindfactory und im reklamation teil , hat man es direkt mit dem leuten zu tun die für die annahme/reparaturusw   zuständig sind !

nicht immer sind die fähig , aber sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. April 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Hätte aber noch zwei Fragen dazu:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



Zu 1

Angemessen. Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen. Bestimme eine Zeit, die für dich angemessen erscheint und schau, wie HP erstmal reagiert. Es darf schon länger als drei Tage sein. Vielleicht eine Woche oder zwei (bestimmtes Datum nennen)

Zu 2

Rechte haben und Rechte durchsetzen sind leider zwei paar Schuhe. Was ich dir beschrieben habe ist die Theorie, wie es laufen sollte. In der Praxis meint aber jeder Recht zu haben. Bei dir ist es noch recht günstig, weil du noch innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate liegst, wo die Beweispflicht beim Händler liegt. Ich weiß bei einem Fall, wo Mindfactory es mit den Gesetzen sehr genau nahm und im Recht war (Beweispflichtumkehr nach sechs Monaten). Die schauen also, was sie können, dürfen und müssen.

EDIT @poiu

Sicherlich eine nette Idee und eine gute Infoquelle, wie MF reagieren wird, aber wenn ich Geräte nah an der 1000 € Grenze reklamiere, poste ich das nicht öffentlich, schon gar nicht wenn ich juristisch argumentiere und Ansprüche durchsetzen will.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2009)

Ok da hast du dann recht !


----------



## riedochs (12. April 2009)

Setze denen eine Frist von 10 Tagen dir das Geraet unrepariert zurueckzuschicken. Wenn das Geraet dann nicht da ist beauftrage einen Anwalt. 

 Du kannst es auch mal bei der ct bei Vorsicht Kunde versuchen.


----------



## el barto (3. Mai 2009)

So bringe ich das hier mla zu Ende:

Habe nach exakt 35 Reperatur bei denen angerufen, mit der Bitte das NB sofort zu mir (unrepariert) zuurückzuschicken. Das wäre kein Problem  meinte die Dame, bot mir aber an mich zu Beschwerdeabteilung durchzureichen. Das nahm ich an und es sollte letztendlich zur Lösung führen.

Dort wurde mir als Alternative zur Rücksendung des kaputten NBs angeboten, man würde sich der sache genauer annehmen und schauen was zu machen ist. Ich bekam eine Mitarbeiterin, an die ich mich wenden sollte und zu dieser auch eine Direktwahlnummer. 
Diese bat mich um zusendung einer Rechnungskopie, was ich per Mail erledigte. 
nach 2 Tagen rief sie dann an, man bitte Mindfactory um eine neues Gerät, bzw. Rücküberweisung des Geldes.

Zu keinem von beiden sollte es aber kommen, da bereits am nächsten Tag ein erneuter Anruf kam: das NB sei Repariert worden, da die fehlenden Ersatzteile doch noch eingetroffen seine. Es sei auch bereits verschickt. 

Einen Tag später hielt ich das NB in der Hand, voll funktionstüchtig und tadellos. Am gleichen Tag erhielt ich einen neuen Anruf der Mitarbeiterin; man böte mir eine Entschädigung an! das war immerhin etwas!
Ich könne mir ein Produkt von HP im wert von ca. 120€ aussuchen. Ich suchte mir einen 2. akku aus, den ich eh brauchte und der auch im Preisrahmen lag.

Den habe ich zwar noch nicht aber ich denke das sollte noch klappen!

Die letze Woche war eine doch recht positive Erfahrung mit dem HP Service.

Aber was sehr bedauerlich ist, das man 35!! Tage warten muss, bis die sich erst richtig um einen kümmern.

Die Entschädigung finde ich demnach auch angemessen.

mfg el barto


----------



## riedochs (3. Mai 2009)

Trotzdem ist das mehr als erbährmlich.


----------



## fraglord_2000 (19. März 2014)

Sorry, dass ich diesen alten Thread nochmal ausgrabe, aber ich staunte nicht schlecht denn ich befinde mich momentan in exakt der gleichen Situation und bin ratlos.

Mittlerweile ärgere ich mich schon fast 7 Wochen mit dem HP Support rum, wovon es alleine 4 Wochen dauerte bis das Gerät überhaupt abgeholt wurde - ohne dass ich überhaupt einen Nachweis vom Abholer (Sepdition) bekommen habe.
Ursprünglich war besprochen, dass das Gerät noch genauer in der Entwicklungsabteilung bzgl. des Fehler untersucht wird und ich nach Abholung umgehend ein neues erhalte. Alo kein Austausch oder Reparatur sondern ein neues Gerät. Nach ein paar Tagen meldete sich dann zu meiner Verwunderung das Beschwerdemanagement was plötzlich die weitere Bearbeitung (unter neuer Fallnr.) übernahm mit der Info, dass die vorherige Aussage des Technikers Unsinn gewesen sei und man mir nur einen Rückkauf (Erstattung) anbieten könne. Dann wieder eine Woche später und erst auf meinen Anruf hin kam die Frage nach dem Kaufbeleg. Das ist auch schon wieder ne Woche her. Ein Formular wo ich meine Bankverbindung eintragen solle ist bis heute nicht bei mir angekommen.
Die Kontaktaufnahme ist katastrophal. Schriftverkehr wird konsequent vermieden, Emails nicht beantwortet oder es erfolgt (mit Glück) nach einer Woche mal ein Rückruf. Von der ganzen Angelegenheit habe ich gerade mal den Begleitschein der Rücksendung (der vor Tippfehlern strotzte) als einziges Dokument in Händen. Sogar diese besagten Anrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer wo es einmal klingelt und dann aufgeleget wird, seit ich meine Nummern dem HP Support mitgeteilt habe. Es ist ganz offensichtlich wie "el barto" vermutet nur dazu gedacht im internen Ticketsystem einen erfolglosen Kontaktversuch eintragen zu können, damit man sich nicht der Untätigkeit schuldig macht. Dies passierte übrigens immer Freitags mittags. Bei einem Rückruf bei der Support Hotline war dann der entsprechende Mitarbeiter entweder "gerade zu Tisch", "schon im Wochenende" oder "derzeit in einem Gespräch". Meine Bitte um Rückruf wurde immer ignoriert. Hat man dann den Agent mal an der Strippe kommen nur Hinhalte-Phrasen a la "ich warte noch eine Rückmeldung", "das sollte heute noch klappen" etc.
Das ganze ärgert mich noch mehr wenn man bedenkt, dass ich das Gerät erst im November vergangenen Jahres gekauft habe. Und leider gibt es in meinem Fall hier bisher noch kein Happy End 
Habt ihr noch einen Ratschlag für mich wie ich weiter vorgehen soll?


----------



## sp01 (27. März 2014)

Hört sich ja nicht so gut an, hatte in der Firma bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit HP. gut vermutlich genießen wir als Firmenkunden auch level1 support usw. welcher privaten nicht oder nur gegen viel Aufpreis möglich ist.
Vor allem weil ich mir dachte das ein nächstes NB ein HP werden sollte.


----------

